# Best Ammo for Short Barreled 45 ACP?



## 147 Grain

Not sure as to what self defense ammo is best for a 3 1/4" barreled 45 ACP revolver.

I've been considering 230-gr. +P rounds like those from Ranger T @ 990 fps (4" barrel) or Double Taps 230-gr. +P @ 1,010 fps (4" barrel).

Question:

Do you feel that +P 45 ammo needs longer barrels to burn or will I still be a little ahead (with a 3 1/4" barrel) when compared to standard 230-gr. HP ammo?

Thank-you in advance of your advice!


----------



## Burly1

When considering a self-defense load I considered a few different questions. Was the selected load loaded with an effective bullet? Is the recoil manageable? Will my gun function well with the selected load? I'm sure that you have considered these and more. The one thing that I was curious about, was your mention of two +p loads. Now I know we are talking self defense here, and that you are shooting a relvolver. But will things differ with your practice loads? I know you to be an analytical person, and I am not trying to muddy the waters, merely to consider factors that may come into play. Personally, I have chosen two loads for self-defense. One is the Winchester 230gr silver tip hollowpoint. This is for Winter carry, where the need to penetrate heavy clothing may come into play. This was chosen for the weight, and the fact that the ogive is smaller than some other hollowpoints, therefore less likely to plug when penetrating heavy clothing. The other is the tried and true 230gr Hydroshock, which works well just about anytime. My practice load is hardball. loaded to @ 800 fps. The point of impact, at fifteen yards, is almost identical to that of my carry loads and I notice very little difference in the recoil and muzzle rise. I will just mention that whatever you choose, make sure to rotate your carry ammo with new stock, and practice with the old stuff every six months. You'll always be ready for the gremlin that comes around threatening your well being. Best, Burl


----------



## Bore.224

I am no expert on this subject but I hear .45ACP loads use fast burning powders and you will lose very little velocity in a short barrel. In My opinion +p ammo is nothing more than a marketing tecniqe, the only thing you will gain from it is more recoil and muzzel flash! Forget the +p loads ,forget velocity charts , forget one shot stop stats and just shoot fast and on target :sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner

In my experience in carrying a .45 ACP for the better part of 10 years is most .45 Ammo is loaded with fairly fast burning powder so the short vs longer barrel should not be too much of a concern. However while I have not shot all of the +P Brands & Types of .45 Ammo on the market the +P Ammo I have shot seems to be loaded with slower burning powder.

As per the Recoil Different between Standard & +P .45 Ammo. In a Semi Auto there is not much difference as the slide cycling has an effect on the felt recoil. In a Revolver this may produce a totally different recoil sensation. However in the long run I do not think +P Ammo will be to harsh to shoot in a short barreled revolver.

For me the bottom line would be what my particular gun prefers and shoots the best. This coupled with a properly constructed bullet will mean more to me than FPS or FPE.

Larry


----------



## douglasd

147 Grain said:


> Not sure as to what self defense ammo is best for a 3 1/4" barreled 45 ACP revolver.


I find that Federal HydraShoks in 230 Gr. work fine in my .45 Baby Eagle. It has a slightly longer barrel than yours, but still less than 4". Something like 3.73 or 3.9, I forget which. But it is a rather heavy gun, nearly 3 pounds fully loaded, all steel frame.

I have also tried their 185 gr, and they seem to work fine too. If I had any shorter bbl than what I have now, or a lighter gun, that is probably what I would go with. They also make a 165 gr, but haven't tried it.

Just my $.02 worth.

Doug


----------

